# ipod connects and then ejects



## ollecram (Feb 24, 2008)

ive been trying to solve this problem for a couple of days. whenever i plug my ipod into my computer, it connects for a second or 2 and then disconnects. it ejects itself. i searched this problem on google and other people seem to have it also, but I havent seen a fix for it. i tried changing usb ports, tried changing ipod cable, tried restoring my ipod, tried letting my ipod battery run out and then trying again. nothing. i have an ipod classic 80gb. i used to use this ipod on my computer all the time. i stopped using the ipod for about a month. i plugged it onto my wall charger, and then once it was fully charged, i tried connecting it to my computer, but it connected and then ejected. its be doing that every time i try to plug it in. i tried cleaning the ipod port on the bottom and it didn't work. i tried connecting my ipod on my dad's computer, and that works. it connects perfectly to his computer. can you guys help, im going crazy!


----------

